# My jaw hit the floor



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

This guy has got some crazy skillz...


----------



## Sammy (Jan 6, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one, you need a Pen tablet to do like this


----------



## SickPythons (Jan 4, 2011)

Very cool. I love me some MS Paint.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

yeah but, can he carve a slingshot!?







so jealous of that kind of talent.


----------



## slingshot awesome (Dec 7, 2010)

i like it


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's skill!


----------

